# Retirement Communities and Their Pet Policies



## Guitarist (Apr 13, 2016)

If you live in a retirement community (of any sort), does yours allow pets?  

I just went to a website for which I'd been getting ads over the past few days.  Nice 55-and-over community.  "Affordable."  

No pets.  

I found that really odd.  I have only known of two other retirement communities that don't allow pets.  

So I just thought I'd ask here if any of yours do.  Mine allows dogs (under a certain weight, maybe 20 lbs?), cats, and birds.  And for all I know, any smaller pet kept in a cage/tank.


----------



## Manatee (Apr 13, 2016)

We live in a retirement community with 94 buildings, mostly 3 story.  Each building has its own rules as to pet size.  I am not aware of any that prohibit them.  Small dogs are the most common ones seen here.

The last place we lived was also a retirement community, but mostly private homes.  There were a handful of Great Danes there.

Each place is different.

In my experience, any place advertised as "affordable" usually isn't.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 13, 2016)

My Dad lives in a building of No Pets. Many people hide cats and something like a bird or bearded dragon wouldn't get you evicted. But many places have a problem with pups over 20lbs. If I was looking for a place to accept my dogs I'd have to do a two family house or something similar.


----------



## CuriousKate (Apr 13, 2016)

I live in a 55+ community that does allow pets - under 20 lbs. However, I am looking to move and like you, am finding that more "affordable" housing communities are no pets. So we not only can't find affordable housing for ourselves in our golden years but we have to give up our four-legged kids. :what:


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 13, 2016)

Oh beep that, even if I have to get my baby boy a service vest, he's coming with me!


----------



## CuriousKate (Apr 13, 2016)

Funny you should say that...we do have a resident who does claim to have a "service" dog so the dog can roam free, off leash. The resident still works, drives, etc. I know we've had a thread on this and don't want to belabor the subject....I know this woman and she's full of b***s***. There's one in every crowd!


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 13, 2016)

I guess it depends on the pup too. There are psych pups that help their owners through difficult situations. My baby looks scary but behind closed doors is a mush ball. In that way he makes me feel safe. Nobody will ever break in under his watch.


----------



## Lon (Apr 13, 2016)

The Del Webb facilities that I lived in and visited had no pet restrictions other than "NO ELEPHANTS"

Having had two homes at different times in one of the Del Webb Retirement Communities I am a real fan. Good rules & fees, good neighbors, over all good value. In addition to actually living in one I have visited five or six different facilities in different states.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 13, 2016)

CuriousKate said:


> I live in a 55+ community that does allow pets - under 20 lbs. However, I am looking to move and like you, am finding that more "affordable" housing communities are no pets. So we not only can't find affordable housing for ourselves in our golden years but we have to give up our four-legged kids. :what:




Not necessarily.  Of all the HUD subsidized low-income senior communities I have looked at, only one does not allow pets (and my knowledge of that one is only through a friend whose mother lives there.  The website says nothing about pets either way).  Most of these communities I have looked at online are "pet friendly."  Yay!

I am with Manatee -- most "affordable" communities aren't, for me.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 13, 2016)

The Del Webb facilities that I lived in and visited had no pet restrictions other than "NO ELEPHANTS"

Thank you son, I put that on favorites just now. My brother lives at one of their shore points. I would definitely consider that in the future. Some of the cats and Sophie are old. But a place that would be okay with maybe two cats and Callie yeahhhhh!

Then again we'll probably be sorting through HUD housing too...eekin' squeekins...


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 13, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> Not necessarily.  Of all the HUD subsidized low-income senior communities I have looked at, only one does not allow pets (and my knowledge of that one is only through a friend whose mother lives there.  The website says nothing about pets either way).  Most of these communities I have looked at online are "pet friendly."  Yay!
> 
> I am with Manatee -- most "affordable" communities aren't, for me.



Agree with the part about "affordable."  Some of the "affordable" places around here might be "affordable" for Donald Trump, but certainly aren't "affordable" for me.  I always wonder where they get their definition of  "affordable."


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 13, 2016)

Affordable was like for my Dad with a pension and social security, maybe VA benefits, I don't even know. But a one bedroom, two bath and guest room/study. Dine in kitchen, dining room and huge living room. Yup he did something right.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 13, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> Agree with the part about "affordable."  Some of the "affordable" places around here might be "affordable" for Donald Trump, but certainly aren't "affordable" for me.  I always wonder where they get their definition of  "affordable."



So do I.  Because many of the retirees I know are still living in the homes they lived in before they retired (or new ones just as big) and aren't even thinking about moving to a "senior community."  Those communities advertise that they provide yard work and, sometimes, housework as well -- these friends of mine have yard crews who come once a week, and housekeepers who come at least once a week, so why would they give up their 4-5-bedroom houses with plenty of attic and basement and closet space to move to a 2BR in a senior community? They can afford to do so, but have no desire to. 

I wish I could find HUD housing that is individual housing, like a site-built house or a manufactured house/mobile home/what I still call a trailer.  Or at least an apartment with its own outside front door.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 13, 2016)

I just need one level for hubby and a private yard so my boy doesn't scare folks. Then figure in an adult son who still lives at home and a special needs girl who might be with us many years. Yup we're ****ed. Time to take my daughter to the shelter...a very dark joke there.


----------



## Manatee (Apr 14, 2016)

The place that we lived in in Arizona was a Del Webb community.  There was a facility where horses could be kept that was away from the residential area.  It served 4 Del Webb communities that were nearby. There was RV and boat storage adjacent to the horses.



If you wanted to observe wildlife there were a lot of humming birds there, as well as rabbits and coyotes.  Only saw one roadrunner in 14 years.


----------



## Kitties (Apr 15, 2016)

In researching local senior mobile home parks around Northern California, I found two that stated "one pet" I know of a woman who lives in one of those who has 3 cats and she says another woman has 6. All indoor.

The park I'm moving too seems pretty liberal. They allow larger dogs also. I think they have a leash rule.

Can't imagine a senior community not allowing pets. I know not everyone wants one but for others life isn't worth it without pets.


----------



## Lethe200 (Apr 15, 2016)

Most, but not all, retirement communities allow smaller pets, and also limit the # of them.

However, some full service facilities I know do bar pets - my MIL's was one - due to residents who may have allergies.


----------



## Galen (Apr 29, 2016)

Yes, this! My Remmie will become a hearing ear dog.


----------

